# PostgreSQL Nach Monaten auf einmal ClassNotFound-Exception



## Goldi (11. Aug 2016)

Liebe Gemeinde!
Ich hatte bereits eine Postgres-Datenbank und ein fertiges Java-Programm zur Verwaltung meines Vereins. Es lief seit Monaten alles gut und normal. Heute auf einmal scheint er den Postgres-Treiber nicht mehr öffnen zu können. Eine kleine Klasse mit nur mit dem Class-Loader bewirkt bereits den Fehler:

```
import java.sql.*;

public class Tests {
  
    public static void main(String[] args) {
      
        try {
            Class.forName("org.postgresql.Driver");
        } catch (ClassNotFoundException e) {
            StackTraceElement[] st = e.getStackTrace();
            System.err.println(e.getMessage());
            for (int i = 0; i < st.length; i++) {
                System.err.println(st[i]);
            }
        }
    }
}
```

Die Ausgabe aufgrund meiner try-catch-Anweisung:

```
org.postgresql.Driver
java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:381)
java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:424)
sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:331)
java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:357)
java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
java.lang.Class.forName(Class.java:264)
Tests.main(Tests.java:9)
```

Ich weiß gar nicht, wo ich hier ansetzen soll. Was läuft falsch? Ich kenne nur diesen Treiber "org.postgresql.Driver"!?!?!

Besten Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Nuiton (11. Aug 2016)

Bekommst du deine "ClassNotFoundException"?


----------



## Goldi (11. Aug 2016)

Ja. Aber sorry  ... ich hab zu früh geschrien ... noch bevor mich die weitere Internet-Recherche auf die glorreiche Idee brachte, meine Classpath-Einstellungen zu prüfen. Auch wenn ich nicht weiß warum: Der Treiber ist da rausgefallen und somit konnte Java den Treiber natürlich nicht finden. Habe ihn jetzt wieder reingesetzt und alles läuft normal. Trotzdem danke für die "Aufmerksamkeit". Gelobe Besserung.


----------



## thet1983 (11. Aug 2016)

Hat er in der UE geschrieben...

Hatte das Problem mal mit MySQL
Hab die Jar / Driver einfach neu eingebunden..


----------

